# Edwood's Haunt - Year 2



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks to all the folks that continue to make this site a fun place to be, and an informative place to learn.

Before pictures - I thought I'd categorize some thoughts about this year:

Best Deal This Year: Found Superman Chains on Clearance at Spirit for $7 each. They worked perfectly for my cauldron.

Most Pleasant Surprise This Year: I had 3 small $8 strobes (the sound effect kind that runs on batteries) - these - scattered in the yard really added some depth to the haunt.

Still Don't Understand: Saturated Color - although this may be more of a picture taking trick - or a decent camera - or not enough LED's.

Biggest Dissappointment: My big fogger on a timer - worked great in tests... sputtered through the night.

Biggest Wish: Learn to get decent night pics (may involve a new camera)... and what to name my haunt.

Do Better Next Year: Came a long way in organization - have a long way to go. Would like to make larger tombstones.

The atmosphere was really pretty decent - had the witch spewing fog with red and green floods on her (green in the cauldron) - everyone wanted to know how she was made. Other fog machine was positioned so it ran with the wind across the yard - which was really cool. The castle wall will be on the outside of the porch...and so on and so on.

So these pictures aren't the best - but give an idea.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwood1/


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I enjoyed reading your summary. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. 

Even though the picture may not do it full justice, I think the interior garage scene looks good.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks neat! I like the crow on the tombstone holding the zombie's head.
Good summation of the year as well. I too need to really work with my camera and learn to take good night shots. I'm in awe of some of the photos shown here. Since I'm almost out of space for display/storage, I want to focus more on the atmosphere of the overall set-up (light/fog/sound/details).


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Edwood, looks good! I bet the TOTs had fun. Thanks for the thoughts, the only reason I have decent pictures is a friend came by with a good digital camera. He put it on a tripod and set it for a long exposure, and pictures I had tried that were mostly black turned out with his camera with all the cool color.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Exactly JD - same here. One of the projects for next year is a total surround fence. But - to put a 1 foot plastic sheet wall around the base to hold in whatever fog I can.

The unchilled fog sweeping across the yard was huge serendipity.

I think next year , like you, we focus on quality. Upgrading some things, etc.


----------

